# Boise swap meet



## eazywind (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, the Boise, Idaho local swap meet was fun. good weather and a good turnout by the locals, vendors and people off the street. Few things that showed up were a 1938 womans dx, couple of pre war columbia mens and womans tank bikes, restored cycletruck whizzer, pre war colson complete stripped to the metal mens bike, pair of nice raleigh tourists?, lots of middleweights and lots of parts. I came away with some WW lighting darts, NOS ND hub shells, rechromed schwinn springer parts, a couple of badges and a nice NOS mead ranger badge. Will see if Scott can put up some pics for us later. Peace, Marc


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the swap meet in Boise. Thanks to Marc (EASYWIND) for taking the pictures and submitting them to theCABE.

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/shows%20and%20swaps/2006%20Boise%20Swap/


----------



## eazywind (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Scott. Here is a pic of the Ranger badge I picked up there. Marc


----------

